# Best reliable, affordable sites for MP3 format



## Denerah Bathory (6 mo ago)

For the last year I've been using Chandos.net to purchase legal downloads in MP3 format however I find they are slightly overpriced, considering it would cost me nearly 20 USD for the full Turangalila Symphony. I would pay so much willingly for a CD copy, but I cannot justify such high prices for a file (same issue I find with Kindle books being as expensive as hardcovers these days).

What are the best legal websites for MP3 album purchases, preferably in USD or CAD pricing? I prefer digital formats as I enjoy music on long walks.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Presto Music has a wide selection; pricing and availability of formats is variable, and there are sometimes sales on certain items. I thought that Amazon would allow you to buy MP3 versions of albums but as I haven't used that feature, I can't comment. Of course there is the Apple equivalent also. It looks like Presto has a bunch of different Turangalîla recordings, some for under $10 USD, according to my search.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I usually use www.qobuz.com and www.prestomusic.com for downloads of classical/jazz albums. I buy FLAC files in USD, but MP3 and other formats are also available.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

For downloads, I usually use Presto Classical or 7digital. Sometimes Amazon if they're offering a special deal. 

Occasionally CD Universe will offer tremendous savings, but I haven't seen any for at least a year and a half.


----------



## Denerah Bathory (6 mo ago)

Monsalvat said:


> Presto Music has a wide selection; pricing and availability of formats is variable, and there are sometimes sales on certain items. I thought that Amazon would allow you to buy MP3 versions of albums but as I haven't used that feature, I can't comment. Of course there is the Apple equivalent also. It looks like Presto has a bunch of different Turangalîla recordings, some for under $10 USD, according to my search.


Thank you I'll take a closer look this evening.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Presto Music is currently running a 50% off sale on Naxos Hi Res Downloads that in my area says it's good until September. I just picked up 25 albums in their award category for a price of about $6.50 USD/album:





Presto Music | Buy classical & opera CDs, DVDs & Blu-rays online


Presto Music offers classical music CDs, opera CDs, SACDs and DVDs for purchase online with worldwide delivery.



www.prestomusic.com




I too am a digital collector, and though the flac file sizes are larger, at these prices they are a bargain!
Good Luck!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

You have to shop around for each item. Someone may be offering it cheap or have it in a sale (Presto can be good for that and 7 Digital sometimes has great bargains. Then there is the rediscovery site which offers downloads of OOP recordings for free!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Try Deekeep





[Official] DeeKeep | Best Deezer Music Converter


DeeKeep Deezer Music Converter is a carefully-crafted music tool to download and convert Deezer Music to multiple formats with high quality kept.




www.deekeep.com




lets you convert any amount of music on Deezer to flac or mp3 formats
for a price of $15 for a month, $50 for an year, $100 for a lifetime


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

The online division of BIS Records, eclassical.com charges by the minute, not by the album or piece. They offer downloads in MP3, CD quality FLAC, and if available Hi-Res FLAC. If you wish to buy only 1 or 2 short pieces off an album, not the entire album, you pay the exact percentage of the total playing time. On Presto and other sites, the piecemeal price of a piece is almost as high as the entire album. Buying 2 or 3 pieces often amounts to more than what the whole album costs.

For new releases, you're still much better off going with Presto and other sites. They typically offer a discount on all new releases. Eclassical.com offers discounts on only a select few new releases.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

hammeredklavier said:


> Try Deekeep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you can use online-audio-converter for free but there is a daily limit. I think the limit is the "number of songs" which can be quite generous for classical music.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Supraphonline.cz


Online obchod s českou a zahraniční populární i vážnou hudbou a mluveným slovem (audioknihami) v digitální podobě (MP3) i ve formě fyzických nosičů na CD, LP (vinyl) a DVD. Obsah nabízíme i v jedinečné nejvyšší kvalitě, formátech FLAC a Hi-Res (WAV). Ukázky zdarma, pohodlný nákup s velkým...




www.supraphonline.cz


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I once bought download from Presto music, without problems. Also, once I downloaded from Opera depot, because they offered the download for free. They seem to do it regularly.


----------

